# Sheba from CA - need prayers, good thoughts



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got a call from Richard (flyinghayden) - he received a message from the rescue with whom he is working to get Sheba to AK, that she is at the vet's - she has been throwing up and is not doing good at all.







She recently had her spay surgery too.

Please send good thoughts, positive vibes, prayers for the LC beauty.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG, poor girl Sending lots of prayers and good vibes to Richard and Sheba.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

She is beautiful. Sending prayers and positive healing thoughts out to Sheba.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh no.







Bellarina and I are praying for this gorgeous girl, and for Richard.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

oh no!! not again...please not again!! We just can't loose this one. Many many prayers are being said.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Where is she??? I'm in Northern CA, am I anywhere close that I could help....maybe a visit would help her spirits?? I could spend time with her and tell her all about her new Daddy and how wonderful he is!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

She's in Los Angeles at Westside


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

darn, I would have loved to have helped.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

gosh, what terrible luck for richard. and what a beautiful face this girl has.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is unbelievable. I hope she is ok.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

unreal 
what is going on with these poor babies
do these vets know what they are doin???


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

i know, I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for an update...we can only hope that it is nothing....that she will be fine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sheba, please mend asap!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

This is too sad.







Somehow Richard finds the dogs that need him most. I hope this girl is just reacting to the anethetic and will rebound quickly.

She is beautiful and Richard needs a break.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh no - this is awful news. Perhaps it's just a reaction to the operation and anesthetic? My guys and I are rooting for you and Sheba, Richard - you are such a kind person to offer your home to dogs in need.

Paws crossed for a speedy recovery for beautiful Sheba....

____________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD -adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Hang in Richard. She needs to get out. A trainer I know here in SC does a lot of rescue from shelters. She says they can be good one day and go down rapidly from the environment. 

Pulling so hard for you and Sheba. Prayers.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Prayers from my pack! Hang in there girl!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks. I am still waiting for an update from the rescue. Aparently, Sheba has not been eating, and the foster parents got her to eat some this morning, and then she threw up, and has been panting, like she is in some kind of distress, so they have her in the vet as of 2pm this afternoon. Hopefully, they will know here shortly. I will keep you all posted. Thanks, Moei, for posting on my behalf.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh no! Poor girl!! Prayers for Richard and beautiful Sheba. Get better soon pretty girl, hang in there. You've been through enough!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Huge prayers and healing thoughts to Sheba for a speedy recovery. Richard, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kodiak, Arwen and myself sending prayers from Pittsburgh.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Richard,

We will keep her in our prayers too. It has been really hot so maybe the heat is affecting her. Hopefully she just needs some fluids. Our rescue has had a few dogs that get sick for no reason and get better after the fluids and antibiotics.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Richard
Brady and I are sending good thoughts to Sheba 
I am sorry for my reaction, I am frustrated for you and for Sheba
fingers and paws are crossed


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Just got an email from westside. Sheba seems to be feeling better. The vet did a blood panel, and they are awaiting results. Sheba seems to be resting, and she did eat some, so they feel she will be fine. I will keep you updated.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good news! I hope she stays stabilized.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

OH thank G-d!!!! Richard, I've been a wreck since I heard this. I'm praying hard for you and your little girl-gosh she is stunning!
Hugs,


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Really great news! We'll keep praying that her health will continue to improve until she can come home.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thank goodness... Sending healing thoughts to Sheba and prayers to you both.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Prayers for Richard and Sheba. Hope she recovers quickly and gets to enjoy the wonderful life that Richard and his pack have planned for her.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank God is right
has to be the heat 
I know Brady doesn't eat when its hot out can only imagine having surgery 

more good thoughts and prayers comeing for beautiful Sheba


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Prayers going to Richard and Sheba.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Richard,

More sincere wishes that Sheba's recovery continues,

MJ


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

just doing a quick morning check for updates...any news today Richard???


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Prayers for Sheba to continue to do well and improve-- she has the BEST Daddy in the world coming for her! Grimmi's paws are crossed... continued prayers are being said for sweet Sheba!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Richard so glad she is feeling better. Sending lots of good wishes and prayers for her. Keeping finger, toes and paws crossed that she starts feeling better very soon and is on her way home.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Still waiting for more news. Prayers and well wishes are sent to Richard and Sheba!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

any updates??


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Haven't heard anything yet. I think they are waiting on the blood panel. I just emailed westside a bit ago. I will keep you updated. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*

That we may need to rethink our decision to bring Sheba up here. I have not heard a reply, but I think in Sheba's best interest, placing her in a home in California might be better, especially if her health is fragile. If she is bouncing back, and Westside feels it possible, I will pounce on it, but I think we all need to field the possibility that Sheba may not be coming to Alaska. I know it is not what you want to hear, and it is not something easy for me to write, but Sheba's well-being is what needs to be uppermost in our minds. Thank you all so very much, and hopefully I can get some better news later tonight, or tommorow.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*

Richard - as always, your first concern is the dog. I think it's a very wise decision for Sheba. If, by chance, they feel that she's strong enough for the trip, it will be a fantastic forever home for her. But I truly believe that everything happens for a reason. If it's meant to be, it will be.

Thank you for your kindness, compassion and caring for this sweet girl...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*

Hugs to you







and your furry pack of cuties, Richard. I know this is so hard for you, after all that you have endured. Sending good thoughts to you today, supportive vibes, and positive wishes that a rescue dog miracle will happen for you and the Southwind Pack, either by Sheba being healthy and stable, or for a suitable dog who is well and strong to come into your life. You have so much to offer, Richard.







We are wishing only the very best for you!!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*



> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden Sheba's well-being is what needs to be uppermost in our minds.


Spoken like the selfless dog-lover that you surely are.

Sheba would be lucky to join you-so I truly hope that she is able to.

MJ


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Still have yet to hear back from them. I hope everything is OK....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*

hopefully she will be strong and stabile enough to venture to AK

Richard thank you for being the responsible and selfish animal lover!!
Putting her needs before your own


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*

Still hoping it all works out for you Richard. It's a tough decision to make. Maybe she can be fostered until she is a little stronger if it isn't anything major? She is a beautiful girl and we wish her the best either way.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*

I'm sorry Richard. I'm just hoping it works out well for both you and Sheba. Please keep us posted. 
Hugs,


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*

Watching with crossed fingers









Lee


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*

I am so sorry to hear that Sheba wasn't feeling well. I am glad to hear that she is feeling a little better now. Please keep us posted. 
Good thoughts coming your way!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*

Richard, we all know you have Sheba's best interest at heart. I hope she's better and finds a loving local home.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*

Richard I am sorry this might not work out, but there is a beautiful girl waiting for you somewhere, and when the time is right you will find that special girl.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Hate to write this, but I have informed Westside..*

no news yet???


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I just got a rather terse email back from one of the fosters, she did not give me any info, and I am still waiting to hear back from the coordinator. I have a feeling they may have been put off by my email. This is the email I sent to them. I hope I did not convey the wrong message, and that they are just waiting on results.

How is Miss Sheba today?? I was thinking today that if she is not well, or her health is fragile, we may want to rethink our decision to bring her up here. I am not saying I have lost interest, far from it, I will adopt her in a second, but I think our best interest needs to be with her well-being. If you feel it might be better to place her closer to LA, then that is OK with me. I do still want to adopt her, but I will leave it up to your judgement, and I know you will do what is best for her. Thanks, and talk to you soon. Richard Hayden.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Richard, I don't see anythign wrong with what you sent - it's very nice and caring about what's best for the dog. Not what's best for the rescue organization. If the dog isn't up to making the trip, she shouldn't go on it - it's that simple


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Richard there is nothing wrong with what you wrote. I don't know what to say...maybe they are just shook up by whats going on with her health???... I don't know. Try not to worry about it too much (I know you will) but try not to. Your thinking about Sheba first and thats wonderful. I'm sure many people pull out at the first sign of trouble with a dog they are considering adopting, but thats just not the case with you. Its not like the dog can be picked up by you and driven an hour to her new home...its going to be a hard trip for a dog and if she does have health issues that are just going to get worse by the trip it makes sense not to have her go so far. 
I'm so sorry.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Send them a link to the discussions here about your adoptions to ease their minds... Could be they're just having a kneejerk reaction like you're pulling out because she's not perfect. WE know you better. Le them read your posts and let them get to know you.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Its all OK. I guess there are some more questions about the BP, so more tests. They agreed that it may be best to keep her there for awhile, and see if she comes around. So, I will keep you posted.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for the update. Please keep us posted.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think the concern with any distance adoption is handling returns in case something does not work out. Unfortunately, we had to evacuate dogs overnight in distance adoptions, and it is not easy on the rescue. Once I drove 12 hours in a snowstorm to save a dog from adopters that wanted to put her down. These people in the rescue don't know you well and cannot know whether you will be able to handle the health issues, and how the situation will be handled if you cannot. I think the concern can be having a sick dog stuck in a shelter in Alaska. I am not saying you would do it, but these are issues any responsible rescue has to consider in an adoption like this. God knows, these things happen and loving people change face overnight. Keep in mind that they don't really know you well.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank You for the update. Please continue to keep us posted on her.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Richard there is nothing wrong with your message, could just be that they are disappointed that Sheba will not be going to a home. I agree, who with whoever said to bring them here. That wold definitely answer any questions about your love and how improtant they are to you.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Just wanted to let you all know Sheba will be going to a home in CA. It is better I think for her. That flight is just too hard on a senior dog. Thanks for all your help, and when I see another one, I wll let you know.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

That had to be a tough choice, but I think a good one. There's a dog out there with your name on her, just have to find her. Good Luck with the continued search.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

We'll all keep our eyes open around the net for a prospect... it'll happen


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*If that don't beat all!!!*

So I look on Westsides website this morning. I see that Miss Sheba is listed as Adoption Pending. Being I got a less then positive response to my last email a couple days ago, and then nothing else, I assume she is being placed in CA. Tonight, I get an email from Westside. Sheba is recovering well from her ordeal, gaining weight, and when do I want her to come up here? Yes, she was listed as Adoption Pending, TO ME!!! So, Sheba is coming to AK after all. So, time to make arrangements!!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: If that don't beat all!!!*

















Can't wait for updates!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: If that don't beat all!!!*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!







Richard! We need to have a doggy shower for you! I am so excited. How is Sheba's health? How is she around other female dogs? When will you fly down? YAAAAYYYYYY!!! I am so excited







and happy for you, and for Sheba!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: If that don't beat all!!!*

I don't think I will fly to get her, although I would love to. I think they are going to ship her to me. It is hard with summer and all, just too dang hot, but we are getting some cooler weather up here. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: If that don't beat all!!!*

LOL just shows nuttin's for sure til it's DONE...

Congrats. Her face would make a non fuzzball lover fall for her. She looks like quite a gal.


----------

